# Spinifex Hopping Mice / mitchell's Hopping Mice



## Pythonmd (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all I just want to find out more about the 2, what is the difference between the 2, how big does enclosure have to be, do they need heating, what do they eat, as much info as i can get thanks all


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 16, 2009)

Never had them, but im pretty sure mitchell's dont need heating and eat fruit/veggie/seeds etc They usually go for around $100-$150 with the Spinifex being cheaper.


----------

